# First time breeding - some questions



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

My pair are seperated in spawning tank and male is trying to make bubble nest. The bubble nest won't stay for some reason. He makes a small nest and most of the bubbles are gone by next day. What would be the reason?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

We need to hear more about your set up.

What size is the tank? What temperature? What additives are you using? How high is the water line? What sort of plants do you have in the tank? How long was the pair conditioned?

IME adding indian almond leaf helps keep the bubbles together better. Also covering the tank so the air above the water is humid also can help the bubbles hold.

IME a well conditioned male will build a nest regardless. If he's building a nest and then it's disappearing it sounds like he's not spending much time on it.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon tank. Temperature is 82 F. I use Prime, and Cycle. water line is 5 inches. Conditioned for 2 weeks but not live food.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My males usually make a nest while spawning and by the next day it's gone and they just let the eggs float.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

Another quick question.. How long should I wait for it to be failed attempt? Wondering when I should try different pair.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

YaY~!! my female started responding to male... and male is working hard to construct his nest... only problem is the bubbles keep popping.. =T


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Do you have your 10 gallon cover up? If he doesn't tend to his nest like 1fish says it will just keep getting smaller. I say give your pair a week depending on how aggressive the male is to the female or vice versa.


----------



## ilovemybetas (Nov 13, 2010)

I have tried but no success.
I have a ten gallon tank.
Therm, regular filter, plants and live food.
Why have I not been successful??


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Maybe not condition your pair long enough give them 1-2 week conditioning. Or maybe your pair doesn't wanna spawn with each other try different female with your male or vice versa.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm gonna go to pet store right now and get some blackwater extract... hope it helps.. and yes I have a cover..... I noticed that as soon as the bubble anchors onto cup it pops... as if the bubble was trying to ride up the up out of the water.... I have zero bubbles right now =(


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Try covering your tank with plastic wrap so it's very tight. That will make it nice and humid in there.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Xxl3eAsTxX said:


> I have a 10 gallon tank. Temperature is 82 F. I use Prime, *and Cycle*. water line is 5 inches. Conditioned for 2 weeks but not live food.


Are you using pumps? Water circulation will "clean" the water surface thus bubbles will pop quickly. Bubble nests need still or rather thick water surface.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

OK. I bought blackwater extract and put in tank. Also bought another male halfmoon. Gonna try and condition while I wait for current pair... Then will try to male with different female. I don't really expect lots of fry... i'd just like to have 1 successful spawn.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

indjo said:


> Are you using pumps? Water circulation will "clean" the water surface thus bubbles will pop quickly. Bubble nests need still or rather thick water surface.


I'm not using a pump.. but i do have a sponge filter running... very low doesn't disturb water at all... should i turn it off??

I'm guessing even though it's very little circulation, it's the reason for bubbles popping? Someone please advise. =)


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes, you should probably turn your sponge filter off until they spawn and the babies are free swimmers.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, my filter is off now. Will update tomorrow. =)


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

Does blackwater extract make the male more aggressive?? He's going wild trying to get at female.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

This is a stupid question.... but I don't really go on forums too much... So I was wondering how can I post photos? I need URL.. know any good photo storage sites? Thanks


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Photobucket works, or I just use my facebook...

You can also add them directly (in advanced mode there is a little paper clip symbol that should say add/manage attachments or something.. woo!


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I have bubbles. =)
Thanks for your help. Also, my female was so anxious to get out, I released her early.. the male doesn't really nip at her.. he chases for a sec, then goes straight to continuing nest.. I hope they spawn =)
I will wait about a week before calling it failed.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*Yay* Congrats! I hope all goes well, keep us updated?


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a question about my breeding tank... I moved water from my aquarium to breeding tank when I started... and ph and nitrite were good in aquarium... but nitriate is extremely high in breeding tank(nitrite only) did I not set it up right? I even tried removing as much materials on floor with turkey baster and added more water from aquarium... but nitrate stays high in breeding tank.. I haven't fed them for a day to see if it makes a difference. I always remove uneaten food and waste.. should I be concerned or just leave it be?? It doesn't seem to bother the bettas at all.. Please advise.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

OMG... They're spawning... I see eggs.... Yay~!... but is my nitrite a problem?? I'm so happy


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

This is so cool


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Nitrite or nitrate?
What are the numbers and what type of testing product are you using and what type of additive are you using.

High nitrite can affect oxygen transport in the blood
High nitrate can affect immune response and growth and development


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

Nitrite......the picture above is 1 from my aquarium and 1 from my breeding tank.... taken minutes before the post.... i can't understand why even if i change water nitrite in breeding tank high... Will my fry be able to survive??


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't tell by the pic what the reading is...what is the ppm..I would rinse your test tube really good and re-test your tank and source water and post your ppm numbers for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, to make sure you are not getting skewed reading

Also, what kind of additive are you using if any...

And yes, high nitrite can affect the fry and fish in general


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I use cycle and prime.. i will take readings and post a little later... sooooo many eggs... how long does this go on for?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are adding cycle product that may be why you are getting the readings-when was the last time you added the cycle product...


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i added cycle about 2 weeks ago.. it's still wierd... here are the readings from breeding tank.. ph 7.0 nitrite 1.0 ppm, nitrate 10 ppm, ammonia 1.0.. my aquarium is ph 7.0, nitrite 0 ppm, nitrate 5 ppm, ammonia 0...
I don't get it... i even did 50% water change from aquarium to try and lower readings... they never change.... I use API testing kits..

As you can tell I'm a newbie.. haven't taken care of fish for a long time...


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i'm just gonna hope for the best until first water change after they free swimming


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

To be honest with ammonia at 1 ppm I don't think your fry are going to survive. That reading is enough to cause serious problems in grown fish, much less hatching eggs.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

Is there anything I can do about it right now?? Please advise

Male is already tending to eggs... If there is anything i can do right now..... Thank you


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can add Prime but that will only neutralize the ammonia for 24 hours. The only way to get rid of ammonia is doing a water change.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

Is it possible to do water change right now while male is tending to eggs? If i was very careful??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nope. You'll have to wait for a few days before that.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I guess all i can do is wait... wish me luck =)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm sure you'll do fine


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

this is addictive. I can't stop watching mess up and put back eggs.... lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's amazing when you get your first spawn!


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

eggs are falling at faster rate now.. is this normal or is male not tending well?


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i see eyes... =)


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thats normal the babies have hatch and they are just falling out of the nest. Gratz on your babies hatching!


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i'm so happy... I used a round tail for my first try... i bought a half moon gonna try him next


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I see tails.. =)


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

My halfmoon. Should be more greenish than bluish... iphone camera sux


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Very nice. Hope your ready to feed your babies when they are free swimming. Hehehe have fun and wish you luck.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

And now comes the hard part...I mean enjoyable part hehe.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

hehe.. i think i'll be good.. i have plenty of plants and flake food ready...


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

do i turn my sponge filter back on once they are free swimming or do I wait a little longer?? they should be free swimming by tomorrow....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I always have mine on. Some reccomend keeping it off untilt hey're swimming but I keep mine really gentle and it's on during spawning. Don't mess with the tank right now though.

Also flake food won't cut it...you need small live food like mciroworms and baby brine shrimp.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

does it have to be live food? hard for me to keep live food around


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

if i bought a brine shrip packet.. can i dump it directly into tank or do i need seperate tank?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Seperate and you'll need a lot of those eggs. Search up brine shrimp hatchery on google to find out how to hatch them.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

ok i ordered a brine shimp kit.. should be here mid-week.. i hope my fry don't starve


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay since the hatchery won't be here until next week, a couple things you can feed.

If you used live plants, they will create infusoria. Infusoria are microorganisms that the fry could eat for about 1-3 days.

Since you don't have any live foods in hand, after the infusoria, try feeding hard boiled egg yolk. I've never tried it before, but I've heard it works.

Hope the fry make it....but you really should have researched this before you put the pair in the spawning tank....


----------



## SwimmyTheBetta (Jul 7, 2010)

I would definitely use hard boiled egg yolk until your hatchery arrives. That is basically all I have fed my fry during the first week and they love it. Just be careful not to overfeed because it will pollute the water quickly.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

ok thanks all.... I will be better prepared on my next attempt.. Please don't be upset if i end up killing all my fry... will try my best to keep them alive... =P


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, I think you've learned something from this experience.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i see about 30+ so far...


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

yes, i will condition my next pair better... since i will have live food available... and make sure tank is at optimal conditions before i put them in... and fry food will be prepared weeks in advance.. this is fun =)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I can send you a microworm culture for $15.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

my fry started free swimming and I took my male out..... but he's going crazy.. and has a stress line... will he calm down?? i'm worried he might hurt himself bouncing all over his little bowl..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's normal. He'll act sick for a few days. Many males get depressed after being removed from their fry. In about a few days to a week he'll go back to normal.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just give him some TLC and he'll be ok.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

How long before I start seeing pigments? I used a blue round tail male and a blue metallic female.... but I bought from pet store... I'm guessing will most likely be blue... but maybe not??


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is the exciting part in my opinion when breeding pet shop bettas...you never know what you are going to get........you pick the best and breed them to each other and back to the parents and soon you are on your way to creating your own unique line...its a slow process but fun and exciting and more of a challenge than continuing someone else line....take lots of pic and document well....the fun begins.......congrats.......


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

once my male recovers I will post picture of pair... would do it now... but my male color seems really pale right now..


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

Here are the pair.. the male is normally bright blue... but he looks so pale right now...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He'll probably brighten up in a few days.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a blue female that turns that color when she is a bit anxious. He'll be blue again soon... just feed him and he'll be happy


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice Website Mr. V


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

Are these 25 oz containers too small to keep males in? I do daily water changes.... I have limited space... i can go as big as a 64oz but they have to be stackable...

Are these too small?


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

My halfmoon i was planning to breed next died =(
I don't know what happened... just got really sick I tried to medicate but was too late.. I think I noticed too late..


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

O sorry to hear that ur halfmoon died, agreed he must have been sick when u bought him.
But on a happier note u have all those beautiful Betta babies to take care of.
Congrats!


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

they all seem healthy so far i think i see about 30.. they're so small... how long do they feed on those microbes in the water? when do I start feeding other foods?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They only feed on those tiny critters for about a week. You should be feeding things like microworms and baby brine shrimp now.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

When can I start adding water or cleaing tank? i'm sure I have more than 30 but I can't tell... Also, some fry are still very small as if they haven't grown at all.. but I see them staying at bottom eating... my brine shimpery set didn't come yet but they seem fine with what's in the water for now..


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

they started free swimming last saturday/sunday...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It depends. Some (like myself) add water as soon as dad is out. Use some airline tubing to fill the tank (just place a bucket above the tank and use the airline tubing to siphon water intot the new).


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

can i put an algae eater into a fry tank? will it eat/harm the fry?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Try snails instead...they won't harm your fry.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

Too hot?? my temperatures went up... my aquarium is 85.5 and breeding tank 84.9... my room is actually a little cooler than usual... but temps are rising... I normally had both at 82-83.... are my current temps too high or am i ok?? my heat is set at 79 but won't go down..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's fine. As long as it dosen't go above 90*F they'll be fine.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

is it ok to feed brine shrimp without rinsing?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Personally I would not feed BBS without a good rinse first in fresh clean water..but that is me.....


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i am currently using the shrimpery with the collection vial on top.... but I don't like the small amount i'm getting... I was thinking of making it with soda bottles... i have all items to make... but i would probably have to rinse them first if i use soda bottle.. is that right?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use both hatcheries...I don't rinse. You can use a coffee filter and then rinse...BBS nets are useless.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

okay... I was cleaning tank with turkey baster.... and realized that a lot of my fry died... so far i removed 10 fry... I thought I had 30+ but only see about 8 or 9 now.... i'm trying to figure out what happened to the rest... I just hope they're not decomposing in water....


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you have any common snails? they will help clean up dead fry so they don't pollute the water

What is your water temp and do you have any water pram numbers for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH....do you have any filtration on the fry tank....how big is the fry tank and how much water is in it....also-how many days old are the fry and what are you feeding and schedule and cleaning schedule?


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i put a snail that appeared in my aquarium into my fry tank... ammonia 0.0 , nitrite 0 ppm, nitrate 0 ppm, ph 7.0, temp 82-83 corner sponge filter.. and fry will be 3 weeks old 12/5/10... had around 30+ i count about 8 or 9 now... feeding live bbs morning and evening... clean whenever I can.. pretty often.. i was wondering how much longer I have to feed my fry bbs...? when can i switch to other foods?

too annoying to rinse... so i extract 1ml of bbs... then extract 9ml of fresh water then feed fry..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I dont change the fry to dry food till around 8 weeks.....it also depends on the size of the fry. Fast growing fry can change to dry food faster.

Do you have any pics of your betta projects or are they all hush hush?


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm still a beginner so no pics... I am thinking of buying a halfmoon and setting up another spawn tank...

For now, here is my aquarium setup, my spawn tank setup, the mom, dad, and next female I plan to use


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i think i have 6 fry left... when i get my 2nd spawn tank... i'm gonna make sure i have everything ready... realized i need 2 bbs hatcheries.... and water will be perfect before i start spawn process... Will have it set up before Christmas time... wanna make sure I have the money to spend..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good for you. I'm glad you'll be more prepared next time.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

PM me if you want some microworms. They're prolific and require minimal care.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I bought my new spawn tank... but they didn't have any half moons.... gonna go back next week....


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

omg... i'm so upset... I had to go to traffic court this morning... and bought a crown tail and a halfmoon double tail on the way back...... but came home to see my round tail that recently spawned, DIED.......... =(... I noticed fin rot... and changed water and medicated.... he seemed fine last nite...... i'm happy and sad at the same time...


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm so upset.... I think it's this stupid Betta cube i'm using... it's so small... but I do frequent water changes... the one i'm using is the one with the blue tape along the top... very cheap.....

I'm considering buying the betta condo for side of tank and just leave males in aquarium with females.... I am very reluctant to get more tanks with filters and heaters because i'm using so much electricity... I don't know.....


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm gonna try to find some larger containers for my new males... if either one dies.... then I think i "might" get a 5 gal and divide.. I'm spending so much $$$$ =(


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i bought a 5 gal tank from walmart for $32.. should be here in a couple of days..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the art of fish keeping! Be prepared to spend some $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Just a thought...You might want to try the classifieds, flea markets, or yard sales (depending on where you live) for some things like fishtanks... sometimes people are just wanting to get rid of them. You can sometimes get whole set ups for next to nothing. I got my first fish tank from a friend who was moving and didnt want it anymore.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm down to 2 fry left.... I don't know why they keep dying... conditions are good.... ph 7.0, nitrite 0ppm, nitrate 0ppm, ammonia 0, temp 83-84.. feed bbs once in morning and once at night and clean leftovers.... 10 gallon tank about half full.... had 5 yesterday... now only 2 left... Wondering if only bbs diet might be reason... recently purchased microworm culture and waiting for worms.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Xxl3eAsTxX said:


> I'm down to 2 fry left.... I don't know why they keep dying... conditions are good.... ph 7.0, nitrite 0ppm, nitrate 0ppm, ammonia 0, temp 83-84.. feed bbs once in morning and once at night and clean leftovers.... 10 gallon tank about half full.... had 5 yesterday... now only 2 left... Wondering if only bbs diet might be reason... recently purchased microworm culture and waiting for worms.


They should be climbing the walls soon if you prepared the culture correctly. I have fed nothing but BBS on quite a few spawns and it has never caused any problems for me.


I think you're dealing with velvet or a bacterial disease...have you been doing water changes?


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i do 50% water changes 2 times a week...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmmm...ya that would bug me  I do 90% daily water changes.....a lot of fry = a lot of stunting hormone....not a good combo. How old are they now?


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I am currently conditioning a new pair.. hopefully my 2nd spawn will turn out better. Here is the pair i'm planning on using. Please let me know if there would be any problems....


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Hmmm...ya that would bug me  I do 90% daily water changes.....a lot of fry = a lot of stunting hormone....not a good combo. How old are they now?


They are on week 4 now..... and I will do bigger water changes for the fry that are left... hopefully my next pair will do better..

I was worried about doing big water changes since the fry were so small... but i will do it.. I'd rather do that than lose a fry each day..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I've had good luck filling up the tank as soon as I pull the male and then begining 90% water changes the next day.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I really like your female but I wouldnt cross crowntail to anything else but another crowntail. You mentioned you had a double tail? If you bred dbt to a st they usually strengthen the dorsal and you might have a higher chance of halfmoons if the female isnt a veil.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I picked these 2 because of their size... if i use the dthm I will have to use a crowntail for female.... I only have 1 small female... the rest are too large to breed with dthm.. so it's either the 2 above or my dthm with female crowntail... will post pictures of other pair later


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

did a 75% water change yesterday... the 2 remaining fry seem happy.. I wish I had done this sooner... =(


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

FAIL~!!! I'm down to 1 fry and it's about to die... how disappointing... not even 1 survived.... i guess i can try 2 spawns at once... 
Thanks to all that helped me. I will take everything I learned for next 2 spawns.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

So sorry! It's normal to fail the first few times. Good luck with the next spawns!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your spawn. Good luck with the next one.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

wanted to introduce female into tank by christmas... but my male crowntail has slight fin rot.. been doing daily water changes and he's doing fine... but i see a small hole on tail... should I wait or is it safe to introduce female?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'd let it heal up first.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

ok.. my crowntail's tail is better now... but now he seems sluggish... his fins are not constricted... they are spread open... but he is sluggish and he's not eating.. what might be problem?


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

gah.... this is frustrating... why do my fish keep getting sick? conditions are good. water is clean and treated with prime... i don't know why they keep getting sick......


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

do i need to get coppersafe?


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

for now i lowered water level so he can surface better.... I hope he makes it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

There could be a number of things going wrong. Do you use IAL?


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i'm so pissed... wth is wrong with my fish? my crown tail is about to die now..


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

what is ial? ...I really liked this crowntail... i think it's dead now...


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i suck at betta care..... so many died..... at least my dthm is still healthy..=T
I wish I knew what I was doing wrong....


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

IAL : Indian Almond Leaf (I believe) I you dont have any you can use oak leaves.
It could be your water, try testing it. Some types of metals found in tap water can be lethal and some water conditioners can be inaffective in breaking them down.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

how can i test for metals? I have ph, nitrite, nitrate, ammonia kits.... how can I test for metals?


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

ok... i check some websites... says use seachem multi kit, and api copper kit.. also recommends using Coralife Pure-Flo II RO Unit not will to make that kind of investment if it's not worth it..


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/pic/article.cfm?articleid=2735


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is a list of everything is use.. Please suggest whatever else I need.
API: ph test/adjuster, nitrite, nitrate, ammonia
Prime, Cycle, Melafix, Pimafix, aquarium salt
Jungle: Clear water (never used yet)
1 packet of Maracyn-Two left
Brightwell aquatics: Blackwater extract (only use during spawn)
Frozen Peas
Brine shrimp eggs
microworms..


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

also my room is very warm compared to rest of the house.. so I occasionally have to open my windows to cool room down... would this be a possible reason for fish getting sick?? when I went to sleep last night temp was 82.. when I woke up... temp was 79... could this be one of the reasons?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think it's something with your local water supply...also I'd ditch the Blackwater and order some Indian Almond Leaves (you can use the Blackwater but the leaves are much more powerful).


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i'm gonna buy iron and copper tests and treatments... And also where is a good place to buy IALs??? My local fish store does not have.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The only place to get them is from Thailand. You can order them on www.aquabid.com.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I plan on buying the following things tomorrow... If you advise against any please let me know..

API - Tap Water Conditioner
API - Copper test
Seachem - (iron) Multitest
API - Aquarium Salt for Freshwater

AP - Tap Water Purifier??? (connects to sink faucet)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Looks good but IDK what the purifier is.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

The purifier is just a water filter with hose designed to fit on faucet, designed specifically for aquariums (removes chlorine, cloramine, heavy metals etc..) price is $54.99.... not sure if i'm gonna get this since i'm getting the tap water conditioner... but I'm considering it..


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You're not alone, I've lost A LOT too. I know how frustrating it is when you don't know the cause (in my case it was mainly the water source plus other external factors). Just keep trying/testing etc, you'll eventually figure it out.

Here's a thought; are the water prams before and after wc similar? They could get sick due to constant or drastic changes in water prams. 

Hope you figure it out soon. Good luck.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i got the copper test.. but they didn't have iron test... my copper level is almost 0ppm, closer to 0 than .25... so I don't think it's the copper... I like the fact that this API tap water conditioner uses such small doses.. I also bought the purifier. It's kinda annoying to use... it deionizes water.... then you have to add electrolyte and ph solutions... will test it out and let you guys know..


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm so upset... my DTHM died... seems like he was stuck between glass and sponge filter and drowned... I know he wasn't sick... man... spawning is harder than I thought... my first try was so easy....


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Awww... I'm sorry about your fish. It is upsetting! I had a gourami that got stuck like that only in a "fish cave" and couldnt get out and drown... it's sad. my condolences


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about your fish!


----------

